# How 'bout MTBs Built By Roadie Framebuilders



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Following along with the Road Frames built by mostly MTB framebuilders thread how about the opposite. I'll throw some pics of ventures into the MTB world by road frame builders up over the weekend as I dont have access to them now. Anyone else out there have one? I've had the following over the years: Alan, Appel, Cinelli, Colnago, Croll, Vitus..and Serotta and Waterford although for a while they both built a fair amount of MTBs


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I'd debate the Croll inclusion. I've seen Croll 'crossers, and tons of Croll Mtbs, but I don't think I've ever seen a Croll road frame. And I lived in Minneapolis during the Croll heydays.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Really?*



~martini~ said:


> I'd debate the Croll inclusion. I've seen Croll 'crossers, and tons of Croll Mtbs, but I don't think I've ever seen a Croll road frame. And I lived in Minneapolis during the Croll heydays.


Just going by personal experience. I've owned the only 2 Croll MTB's I've ever seen but have seen dozens of road bikes on the WI race scene. Just saw one yesterday in a shop for sale.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*a couple*

my next door neighbor owns 4 Cinellis, all made to measure for him when he lived in Italy. In addition to the sweet road frame with a full C-Record/Delta/retrofriction gruppo, he's got a pair of MTBs and a cross bike with WTB-copy Cinelli-made dirtdrop bars. Other than taking the road bike out once about 5 years ago and crashing his brains out on it, I have never known him to ride any of them.
I recall talking with Dave Moulton at a bike show when he unveiled his mountain bike. The position on the bike was just like sitting on one of his road bikes, that is to say, really wrong.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

there's a pinarello hardtail in the shop near by. not for sale. it has the prince tubeset and it's painted in pink/ deutsche telekom scheme!!.....yuk.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rossin Marathon (~1987, wild fluted Columbus tubing similar to the Ghibli road bike); Cinelli Ottomila (~1991) with full XC-Pro gruppo that I recenlty got new in the box for an obscenely low price


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 15, 2004)

*there's a shop...*

in morgantown, wv that has a colnago mtb. 18 in black with disc tabs. made from reynolds airplane tubeset. airbrushed in fine 80's fashion, but it is an 2004 model. i think it cost about 1200 bucks, but that may be wholesale, too. guy likes to brag more than sell, so who knows.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

*landshark mtn bike*

i've got a 1984 landshark mtn bike. i know he made a few dirt sharks but mostly he makes custom road bikes. this bike is one of the first 20 bikes he built and is called a landshark-not dirtshark. it has 24" wheels, fillet brazed frame-fork-stem, slotted bottom bracket, deer head components, bullseye hubs, and custom paint. i called steve about it and he said he only make two 24" bikes and that this was most likely the one he built for he fiance which is now his wife. got it at a yard sale for $5.00.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Some Pics*

Some Pics


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Probably bragging as you said*



olds_cool said:


> in morgantown, wv that has a colnago mtb. 18 in black with disc tabs. made from reynolds airplane tubeset. airbrushed in fine 80's fashion, but it is an 2004 model. i think it cost about 1200 bucks, but that may be wholesale, too. guy likes to brag more than sell, so who knows.


The current Colnago MTB frames aren't made by Colnago, just badged as such, and in 2002 they were going for like $499 retail


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*Serotta mtb*

Not really vintage, but I have the last mountain bike made by Serotta. I also just picked up this puppy on eBay.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*How about Bruce Gordon?*

I remeber those being made of coca cola thickness steel, and ugly, too. BUT, man, so light!


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

Colnago hardtail?

I stumbled upon this in the 2004 Colnago catalog, the Oval MTB model.










Geo here: https://www.trialtir-usa.com/2004-colnago/colnagoinfo/mtb-geometry.htm


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*A riding buddy of mine*

had a Davidson mountain bike. He'd had it made custom, out of road-spec 753. Nice little lugs, a sweet electric powder blue paint job, too. Man, that was a nice bike.
It's too bad I don't have any photos.

miles


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i dredged up this old thread by Shane to post photos of my fillet brazed Russ Denny frame.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

LOL that cable stop makes me feel all dirty.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

mwr said:


> LOL that cable stop makes me feel all dirty.


maybe i should get a LD stem for my HD fork


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, nobody has said this; 
Fat Chance


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

banks said:


> Wow, nobody has said this;
> Fat Chance


Or Ritchey 

Didn't David Tesch Make a few MTB's


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

serrotta are rumoured to be making MTBs again.. of the ti/carbon variety..


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't think the Colnago carbon bike has been mentionned (pic by a friend):


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

This one slipped thorugh everybodys fingers. Its a David Tesch MTB around '91. He only made about 10 mountain bikes total!!! He was most known for his road frames but did build the '87 Stumpjumper Team bikes for Specialized. This bike sold for like $375 on ebay. Someone had painted over the original yellow frame with black. You can see where they left it original.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i'm kicking myself for not dropping a bigger bid on that bike.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice Farme*

I just saw one of his road bikes for sale locally about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

here is a thread for a Holland bike that i tried despritly to get. in the end the guy sold it to a bicycle pawn shop without contacing me first. i met the new owner and there is no way he will sell it. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=63717&highlight=holland


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

*Colnago*



Shayne said:


> Some Pics


Woah! Who has all the Colnago's? I wouldn't mind having one of those. Anyone who picks on their paint scheme, I must remind them that Mountain Goat had some pretty wild stuff.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Shop in TX*

Thats where the first pic was from. I talked with them at length about purchasing 1 in 1999 but the owner was being an a-hole about it and blew me off. I ended up aquiring a steel one similar to the yellow one in that pic (94 or 95 model) but with a little flashier yellow/black/natural steel color scheme from a shop in California.

The green and natural steel frame was mine briefly. I got it from Europe as they were no longer importing MTB frames here. I sat on it for a year before selling it 'cause I couldn't get all the parts I needed for it. Some guy in California bought it.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*I've got a Colnago C35 MTB*


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

ah crap! thats so cool. how did you get it? did you buy it new? how many were made?


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

*1989 Pinarello*

Pinarello 1989
Columbus Max OR
Campagnolo Euclid 18speed MTB-Group


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*PLEASE tell us more about this pretty thing.....*

Hows it ride? How much does it weigh? Geometry? It's fun just to look at, I truly can't imagine riding it................g


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> ah crap! thats so cool. how did you get it? did you buy it new? how many were made?


I picked it up from a Colnago collector in LA a few years ago. I'm not sure how many are out there but I haven't seen another one other than in Colnago literature. My guess would be that there's a small run of them, and they're all garage queens. This one is no longer a garage queen. 

Here are a few more shots:





































​


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

gabe said:


> Hows it ride? How much does it weigh? Geometry? It's fun just to look at, I truly can't imagine riding it................g


I don't remember the frame's weight anymore but it was heavier than I expected (LOTS of carbon on that baby!). It rides and handles fine, but the carbon creates a ton of noise which psychologically affects my riding. 

Here are a couple of photos from one of my rides...


















​


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I used to have an '87 Stumpjumper Team.*



kb11 said:


> This one slipped thorugh everybodys fingers. Its a David Tesch MTB around '91. He only made about 10 mountain bikes total!!! He was most known for his road frames but did build the '87 Stumpjumper Team bikes for Specialized.
> 
> Blue and white with the paint brush graphics on the top tube.That was a sweet riding frame.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

HOT DAMN! thats what we need, more photos of these old rigs getting ridden hard. i love it!


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*at FFB*

1991 Cinelli Ottomilla
1991 Cinelli Argento Vivo (Gary Fisher)
1991 Cinelli The Absolute Machine
1990 Pinarello Antelao w/ Campy
1984 Pauley

I am sure there are mor but i am to lazy to find the links.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

show off.


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Holy Smokes!*

Yer Turner looks a little old...


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*Stole these pics from Mr Repack....*

...I have a 3 Rensho road bike so I'm sure these (this) was beautifully made. Pretty far out for the time, eh?


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

*Bruce Gordon & Eisentraut*

Old thread but these are some pictures I came across I thought were cool while researching a new Eisentraut road bike project.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Bruce Gordon


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*...*

This green Bruce Gordon looks great .
Although a Landshark fully occured these days on VRC, J. Slawta is more concerned with roadies, obviously.
dirt shark:


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice, a got a Landshark picture too.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

My Shark needs a bit of work but so far I am very happy with it.


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

Follow the link on _*this page*_ for more pics of my Fuso.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

sansarret said:


> Old thread but these are some pictures I came across I thought were cool while researching a new Eisentraut road bike project.


I dig the red Eisentrout. Very, very nice.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rossin









JP Weigle


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice, Hey BP what kind of cranks are those on the JP?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Look like Toplines.


----------



## Mojavejohn (Jan 7, 2012)

*Colnago Oval MTB*

I have a 2004 Colnago MTB I am in the process of building. It is made of Columbus Airplane tubing. It was mentioned that it was not made by Colnago, it just had the badging. My frame has etched Colnago BB shell just like my Colnago road bike, Colnago specific tubing shapes, and a signature Colnago NL 11 paint job. If it isn't made by Colnago somebody went to am awful lot of work to copy one.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I love this bike sooooo much 





































Steve

.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

that bike is really nice.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and call John Slawta a roadie framebuilder. Here is an old Dirt Shark





Anyone have a Dave Moulton MTB? I lusted after those back in the day


----------



## Mojavejohn (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool paint job on your Tesch Steve. What size inner chainring is that? It looks tiny.


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

*Jim Redcay built Ross signature*

I'm restoring this now. It's a Jim Redcay built Ross Signature.I believe it's an 83' I'm replacing the seat tube as it is Swiss cheese near the bottom bracket. Jim was a builder out of Lambertville N.J. Making some of the finest American custom road bikes. I own two others, a lugged road bike & an early fillet brazed touring bike with a sloping top tube. His work is on par with Sachs, Kellogg, Weigle, etc. he built from the mid 70's to the mid 80's. I cant wait to get this one done, but I am taking my time and am going to make sure it's right. Anyway here it is at it's worst.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Mojavejohn said:


> Cool paint job on your Tesch Steve. What size inner chainring is that? It looks tiny.


Thanks MJ. It really is stunning in person, (with just a bit of chips/nicks/wear to give it character). Granny is a 20t.

Steve

.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my fillet brazed '92 Andy Gilmour


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

kb11 said:


> Here's my fillet brazed '92 Andy Gilmour


KB,

That's a classly looking ride, (and the chickadee seems to like it too).

Can you tell me anything about the builder? How about some detail shots of the frame?

Steve


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Andy Gilmour has been making frames out of Tucson for 30 years.

see Gilmour Bicycles


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry, nothing else to contribute but to say that the LandSharks and that Tesch are beautiful


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Weigle built a few mountain bikes earlier in his career.










More pictures and details @ MOMBAT: 1987 JP Weigle mountain bike


----------



## Mojavejohn (Jan 7, 2012)

*My 2004 Colnago Oval MTB*

My bike is almost finished. It is a 2004 Colnago Oval MTB. It has Chris King ceramic BB, headset, and hubs. The components are all XTR with the exception of the discs are XT. The fork is a Fox F100 RLC with kashima. I still need to cut the steerer but waiting until the rest of the bike is complete.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not vintage.


----------



## Mojavejohn (Jan 7, 2012)

You are right but I was answering the original post. It might be under the vintage folder but it is a MTB built by a road bike company as the post is titled. I am sorry for my confusion. You can delete my posts if you like or I will if you would like me to.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nah, please post away. Just so you're aware that 2004 is not very vintage-y for other threads.


----------



## Mojavejohn (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks. I will pay more attention next time.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I am certain that Zinn has made a few mountain bikes. 

Moots started as a road frame builder, do they count? 

Clark-Kent made MTB's while they were in business. There are probably very few road frame builders who haven't made a least a few mountain bikes.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, Fat City Cycles.


----------

